# Receptor de infrarrojos



## sopabrother (Jul 23, 2007)

Creé un receptor de infrarrojos con un fototransistor. Es un proyecto sencillo con un par de transistores. Intenté hacer que se encendiera un LED blanco al recibir la señal de un LED de infrarrojos. Todo funcionaba muy bien cuando estaba en una habitación a oscuras, pero el problema surge cuando estoy a la luz del sol que el LED se enciende constantemente. Pensé en ponerle una especie de filtro delante del fototransistor para que solo deje pasar luz infrarroja pero no se si funcionará y so se de materiales con esa propiedad (tampoco me he informaciónrmado).
Por esto que os he contado reclamo vustra ayuda, sabios de la electrónica y otras materias de la vida, para que me digais como puedo hacer para que me detecte la luz infraroja en una habitación con luz solar (como lo hace un televisor y su mando a distancia, por ejemplo).
Muchas gracias. Un saudo Sopiña Brother.


----------



## juanpavz (Jul 23, 2007)

Hola tengo 2 preguntas:
A que distancia quieres que funcione 
Estas modulando la señal del emisor

Cuando uno no modula la señal del emisor la distancia a la que puede funcionar es muy corta ademas de ser muy suceptible a la luz externa(Tu caso), pero si es una distancia no es muy larga puedes usar es un amplificador en modo comparador o tambien un circuito que me funciono fue el que usa el 40106 que es un inversor con Schmitt Trigger , ademas de colocarle el filtro que mensionas ayudaria, realiza las pruebas y vas probando desde la solucion mas sencilla hasta la mas compleja
Espero haberte ayudado en algo


----------



## sopabrother (Jul 26, 2007)

El emisor si que debía modular la señal ya que usé un mando a distancia de un televisor. Pero aún que modulara la señal del emisor ¿no tendría que demodularla en el receptor? ¿Me podrías decir como modular la señal y como demodularla?

PD: No se lo que es un amplificador "en modo comparador" (tengo un libro de electrónica analógica que me estoy leyendo así que lo buscaré al llegar a casa).


----------



## sopabrother (Jul 26, 2007)

Por cierto, muchas gracias por la ayuda a ver si me puedes contestar a esas preguntas.


----------



## juanpavz (Jul 26, 2007)

Bueno si estas usando el control remoto de la TV u otro la señal ya esta saliendo modulada creo que a unos 30 KHz esto ayudara a que la señal viaje una distancia mayor, y en si algunos de los fototransistores comerciales ya estan modulados a la frecuencia del emisor es decir trabajar en un ancho de banda circundante a los 30 KHz (tb hay mucha información en el foro) ahora el comparador se hace con un amp operacional ej el lm741 este dispositivo tiene 2 entradas a una le colocas un voltaje de referencia, tipicamente se hace con un divisor de tension a esta tension se le denomina voltaje umbral y la otra entrada es la del fototransistor y funciona algo asi "cuando la tension que entrega el fototransistor supera el voltaje de referencia o umbral la salida del amplificador te dará el voltaje con el q lo alimentas, si lo alimentas con 5V, la salida sera 5V en el caso contrario sera 0V" y con esta señal ya puedes efectuar una accion. aqui una imagen de lo te menciono solo toma en cuenta la parte del amplificador el simbolo del triangulo 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/remotoir/rx.gif

Googlea que hay bastante información, espero haberte ayudado en algo


----------



## sopabrother (Ago 7, 2007)

Intenté hacer tu circuito pero n encontré el circuito TEA5500. Además no se como se conectan las patillas de 1 a 14. También me surgió un tercer problema, compré unos cuantos componentes para hacer este proyecto y algunos otros y entre ellos se encontraban vastantes condensadores de disco, pero no se de que capacidad es cada uno. Por ejemplo: tengo uno que pone 222 sobrayado, otro que pone 331K, otro que pone 8.2 subrayado, otro que pone 103, etc. ¿Cómo se puede saber la capacidad de los condensadores? ¿Existe algún tipo código con números como el código de colores de las resistencias?
Espero vuestra ayuda.


----------



## JV (Ago 7, 2007)

Los pines 1 al 14 del TEA5500 debes darle un estado, si te fijas le das un valor 0 o 1, dependiendo de donde la conectes, de esta forma tienes un codigo de 10bit (1024 posibilidades) para evitar interferencias.

Los capacitores,cuando tienen 3 numeros, es un codigo igual al de las resistencias pero sin colores. El de 222 seria 22x10^2 pF (picofaradios), o sea 2200pF = 2.2nF. La letra que aparece a continuacion indica la tolerancia que tiene.

Saludos..


----------



## sopabrother (Ago 8, 2007)

En el TEA5500 me podrías dar un ejempo de valores a conectar? Por que no tengu ni  idea.
Y los capacitadores, entonces, los dos primeros números marcan el valor que siempre hay que multiplicarlo por 10, el tercero marca la unidad de medida (2=pF; 3=nF) y la letra K marca la tolerancia. ¿Me equivoco? Pero si son dos números (Ej: 8,2) ¿que son? ¿8,2pF?
Muchas gracias


----------



## JV (Ago 8, 2007)

En el TEA5500 podes poner los 10 pines a masa, eso te da un código 0000000000, o el ultimo a Vcc y el resto a masa 0000000001, y así hasta llegar a 1111111111, son 1024 códigos posibles, de esa forma el transmisor se conecta con el receptor solo si tiene el mismo código.

Respecto a los capacitores, te dejo una pequeña guía:

http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/capacit.html

el de 8.2 supongo que es pF, si fuera 0.47 por ejemplo es en microfaradios (uF), eso es valido para los 0.algo.

Saludos..


----------



## sopabrother (Ago 9, 2007)

OK con lo de los pines y gracias por lo de los condensadores.
Pero con lo de los pines ahora me surge un problema (además de q no encuentro el TEAA5500) que es que tengo que crear un emisor especial para que me emita con ese código.


----------



## JV (Ago 9, 2007)

Si te fijas, tanto el transmisor como el receptor usan el mismo integrado:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/remotoir/index.htm

de esa forma tienes el codigo en ambos extremos.

No miraste de hacer el modelo economico de pablin?:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

Saludos..


----------



## AleixForo (Feb 5, 2008)

Lo más sencillo es hacerte con un receptor infrarrojo de la casa vishay el cual en el mismo encapsulado ya viene el receptor de infrarrojos y el demodulador. tiene 3 pins, unos para Vcc otro para GND y un tercero que da Vcc si no hay señal y 0V si recive señal todo demodulado y listo para conectarlo a un pic de control o si lo prefieres a la base de un transistor para controlar el encendido de un LED.

La solución que planteabas de poner filtros no funcionara porque el sol también emite rayos infrarrojos así que si quieres evitar interferencias con el sol tendras que poner un filtro infrarrojo pero entonces el mando tampoco funcionara.

Espero que te sea util.
Nos vemos.


----------



## gonpa (Jun 8, 2008)

una duda sobre el circuito con el TEA5500 y el circuito economico de pablin: cual es la distancia max con la q puede utilizarse? yo necesito unos 20-25 metros

alguien sabe?


----------



## turko (Jun 12, 2008)

buenas gente como andan? me registre en el foro para pedir su ayuda y justo encontre este post, que es justo lo que andaba buscando. Paso a explicar mi situacion

Para un trabajo de la facultad, estamos haciendo una plataforma de salto llamada Ergo Jump, con el fin de hacer tests que determinen el consumo de oxigeno, potencia, etc, etc... en fin, el objetivo es registrar el tiempo de salto para luego determinar dichos parametros. Se me ocurrio armar la plataforma con un diodo emisor y un fototransistor enfrentados (aproximadamente a 1 metro) cosa que cuando el usuario esta parado encima de la plataforma se interrumpa el paso de la señal, y cuando salte halla una continuidad en la señal, y asi determinar el tiempo de salto. 
Como no consegui el fototransistor use un diodo receptor conectado de la base de un transistor al colector del mismo (creo que esta forma de simular un fototransistor la encontre en este foro). 
El problema surgio que como todo estudiante trasnochado, probabamos el circuito de noche, y no habia ningun problema. Al probarlo de dia se presento el inconveniente: capta los rayos infrarrojos de la luz del sol... probe haciendo un comparador primero con un 741 para limitar un poco pero la salida me tiraba cualquier cosa. Luego use un LM324 y dentro de todo funciona, pero no del todo bien.
Quisiera saber si existe alguna forma de filtrar dicha luz con algun circuito. En los posts anteriores no entendi muy bien lo de la modulacion (creo que se referia porque el usuario usaba un control de tv)
Espero haber explicado todo bien, desde ya muchas gracias

PD: excelente foro, bien organizado...

saludos!


----------

